# Gesammette Arbeiten



## pordiosero

¡Hola!

Estoy traduciendo un libro del inglés al español, y en una nota a pie de página, para indicar la procedencia de una cita del Dr. Nencki, un profesor suizo de Química Médica en Berna del siglo pasado, dice lo siguiente:

*Gesammette Arbeiten* 1, p.212 (1904).

¿Podrían aclararme su significado? Porque con el traductor me corrige la primera palabra a "Gesammelte" y me lo traduce algo así como "Obras Completas" u "Obras Recopiladas". ¿Hay error en la primera palabra? ¿Cuál creen que es la traducción correcta? Gracias.


----------



## anahiseri

en efecto, tiene que ser Gesammelte,  y la traducción literal es recopiladas.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Por el año (y el país) debe ser una forma antigua de "gesamte" (entero/s; entera/s). Pero da lo mismo, se traduciría igual a "Obras Completas". 

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## pordiosero

¡Hola de nuevo!

Meses más tarde y volviendo sobre el tema, ¿qué me aconsejáis? ¿Corrijo "Gesammette" por Gesammeltte como dice @anahiseri? ¿O lo corrijo a "gesamte" como propone @susanainboqueixon?

En cuanto a la traducción me parece que suena mejor "Obras Completas" (al menos es más usual en castellano) que "Obras Recopiladas". ¿No?

Decidme qué hacer.

Gracias.


----------



## anahiseri

Coincido con Susana y con  por diosero en que OBRAS COMPLETAS queda mejor, o sea que por la traducción no hay problema. Ahora, en cuanto al original, no estoy segura de cómo corregirlo. Me dijo, ¿y si lo dejas tal cual, aunque sea incorrecto? Al fin y al cabo, si es una cita ....


----------



## anahiseri

Google es un monstruo. Poned
"Gesammette Arbeiten 1, p.212 (1904)."
y veréis lo que sale.


----------



## pordiosero

anahiseri said:


> Google es un monstruo. Poned
> "Gesammette Arbeiten 1, p.212 (1904)."
> y veréis lo que sale.


A eso me refería cuando escribí al principio


pordiosero said:


> ¿Podrían aclararme su significado? Porque con el traductor me corrige la primera palabra a "Gesammelte"


----------



## Tonerl

*obras completas: *
Gesamtausgabe
sämtliche/ausgewählte Werke
gesammelte Werke (Arbeiten)


----------

